# Losehill CC site Castleton



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I and a mate will be at Losehill from tomorrow for three nights. Its a walking trip and the wives are staying at home. My wife is dog sitting, his wife is looking after the shop. 

So hopefully the weather will be OK to get some good walks in, and there will be some good food & beer in the local pubs.

Geoff


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> So hopefully the weather will be OK to get some good walks in, and there will be some good food & beer in the local pubs.
> 
> Geoff


If that what you are after you will love this site and village.

Ralph


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

We were there in February. Great walks from the site without worrying about transport. Good meals in village too.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Great walks from the site without worrying about transport. Good meals in village too


Totally agree, one of our favorite and most visited CC sites.

Trevor


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for the replies.

The weather was good, the walks were good, (the view from the top of Mam Tor is fabulous), the beer and food were good,(Ye Old Cheshire Cheese seems to be the site favorite). The sausages from the butchers in Hope are definitely recommended.

But no MHF stickers in sight - only mine  

regards

Geoff


----------

